# HELP, BD ate plastic



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

I was feeding my Bearded dragon (adult) with plastic tweezers and she bit down on them and the end of the tweezers snapped and i tried to get her to open her mouth and grab them out but it was to late she had swallowed it. The peace of plastic was aprox 2CM long. She seems fine and ate the rest of her crickets but im really not sure what to do. I am thinking give it 24Hrs and then tomorrow give her a warm bath and massage her belly until she passes feces, and repeat this daily to I find the plastic. What do you lot think?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

DanYeomans said:


> I was feeding my Bearded dragon (adult) with plastic tweezers and she bit down on them and the end of the tweezers snapped and i tried to get her to open her mouth and grab them out but it was to late she had swallowed it. The peace of plastic was aprox 2CM long. She seems fine and ate the rest of her crickets but im really not sure what to do. I am thinking give it 24Hrs and then tomorrow give her a warm bath and massage her belly until she passes feces, and repeat this daily to I find the plastic. What do you lot think?


To be honest other than taking her to the vets that's all that you can do. Even if you go to the vets they will probably say the same. I woul give it a while to pass, bathing daily as you said. If she passes it great, if there's no sign after a few days and poos then I would go see the vet, especially if you notice any bad signs such as not eating or dragging her back legs etc, anything like this and it straight to the vet. 

Tom.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

DanYeomans said:


> I was feeding my Bearded dragon (adult) with plastic tweezers and she bit down on them and the end of the tweezers snapped and i tried to get her to open her mouth and grab them out but it was to late she had swallowed it. The peace of plastic was aprox 2CM long. She seems fine and ate the rest of her crickets but im really not sure what to do. I am thinking give it 24Hrs and then tomorrow give her a warm bath and *massage her belly until she passes feces,* and repeat this daily to I find the plastic. What do you lot think?



DO NOT massage her belly under any circumstances. If you move that plastic wrong if can perforate her gut. 

Not something that you should do under normal circumstances really as you can damage them if you do it wrong.

Take her to a vet asap.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

thing is what is a vet going to do, a surgical procedure would be as risky as trying to let it pass naturally. I am going to monitor her progress and start warm baths tomorrow as she doesn't pass feces to often anyway. If no results by end of the week then i will go up the vets


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, what an unusual situation, see all these cheap crap plastic products, can end up costing you more either way!, I use the long metal forceps, my biggest set cost me £30 and has served me well for many many years.

Wish your beardy well, but in my opinion I would wait and see if it passes naturally by that I mean within the next 24 hours, either way you look at it, there is gonna be risks, and of course he will look fine, these animals don't show weakness ontil the later stages of something severe, so if nothing after 24 hours book him an appointment at the vets.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Vet as soon as you can, I wouldn't wait another second.

Better safe then sorry.

Let us know how She get on, good luck


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

cheers, i will keep everyone updated


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Vet as soon as you can, I wouldn't wait another second.
> 
> Better *safe then sorry.*
> 
> Let us know how She get on, good luck


There is nothing safe about a reptile going under anasthetic  
Reptiles have been known to eat some unsual things on this forum in the past, most often, they are told to wait to see if it will pass naturally.

I suppose phoning them up would do no harm on an opinion for now.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> There is nothing safe about a reptile going under anasthetic


Very true, didn't think of that :blush:


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Very true, didn't think of that :blush:


thats also one of the reasons i didn't take it straight to the vet as a surgical op on a reptile is not straight forward so im hoping she is going to be normal and pass it naturally. well i hope anyway otherwise this is going to be a very expensive month


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Very true, didn't think of that :blush:


There are risks either way you look at it.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> There are risks either way you look at it. A little wait and seeing wont do any harm, I think people underestimate a reptiles digestive capabilities.


I will not disagree with you there :notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

DanYeomans said:


> thats also one of the reasons i didn't take it straight to the vet as a surgical op on a reptile is not straight forward so im hoping she is going to be normal and pass it naturally. well i hope anyway otherwise this is going to be a very expensive month


People underestimate the capabilites of a reptile digestive system, pay close attention to the behavior of your beardy, they are very good at hiding illness as I am sure you will already know, I would do the same as you though, just wait and see if it will pass naturally some reps have ate some bad things on here in the past and lived to tell the tale, if you have to go in be sure to get a pic of the xray, I am sure that one would be interesting.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

So gave beardie a nice warm bath today and a little massage and she did pass some feces but no signs of blue plastic, so same again tomorrow and we will see how that goes.


----------



## bajablastoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi, our beardie just did the exact same thing, but it was only about 1cm. If it was fatal, I would hate to make you relive that... but what happened? Did she pass the plastic?


----------



## Hollystar311 (Sep 20, 2021)

bajablastoise said:


> Hi, our beardie just did the exact same thing, but it was only about 1cm. If it was fatal, I would hate to make you relive that... but what happened? Did she pass the plastic?


My little guy just did this today, was your beardie alright?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL - the poster above replies to a post that was 8 YEARS old at the time, hasn't posted anything since in the past 16 MONTHS and your first post it to ask if their lizard is OK ! - Don't people check the dates of threads before posting !


----------

